# Fasteners for a Eastern Red Cedar porch swing



## warnerrichardson (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm working on a glider porch swing. I'm using eastern red cedar so I did some research and found a lot of people saying that screws don't hold very well in it because it is so soft and moves a lot. I will be using bolts for all the structurally important joints but the problem I have run into is with the slats that will make up the seat and back. I could use screws to hold them on but I don't want screw heads or filled holes showing and I can't screw up into the slats from underneath. Would just glue be enough to hold the slats on? If so would regular old Titebond outdoor wood glue be durable enough or is there something else I should use? If not then does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

This would be a good application for Gorilla Glue (polyurethane adhesive). Use gloves when applying, It will stain you hands for a long, long,long time. Did I mention you should use gloves?

Titebond III would be my second choice.


----------



## warnerrichardson (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey! Thanks for the response! I was beginning to think I had posted this in the wrong place. Does gorilla glue expand as it dries?


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Just glue- maybe, but … maybe not. How about shooting some galvanized brads to hold things in place? Plus Gorilla glue of course. Wear gloves. Did anyone mention gloves? Sorry….. smart ass tonight- but really, Gorilla glue plus small nails, might just do it, and that Gorilla glue is nasty stuff. Short shelf life too- buy the smaller bottle.

You did not tell us where this will live- out in the elements 24/7/365? Under a porch roof? and how will you finish it?


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Just glue- maybe, but … maybe not. How about shooting some galvanized brads to hold things in place? Plus Gorilla glue of course. Wear gloves. Did anyone mention gloves? Sorry….. smart ass tonight- but really, Gorilla glue plus small nails, might just do it, and that Gorilla glue is nasty stuff. Short shelf life too- buy the smaller bottle.

You did not tell us where this will live- out in the elements 24/7/365? Under a porch roof? and how will you finish it?

Yes, Gorilla glue wants to push against your wood, it tries to foam up. Your job is to prevent that with clamps. and gloves. Did we mention gloves?


----------



## warnerrichardson (Jan 26, 2014)

I may use brads Dan but I'd rather not have even something that small showing. The swing will probably be under a porch roof most of its life. I'm planning on finishing some of it with polyurethane varnish and the rest with water-borne varnish. The thing that concerns me most about just using glue is temperature change. The swing will sit outside when it is over 100 and humid to below 0 here in Kansas. If I just use glue and this cedar moves a lot is it likely to work loose over time?


----------



## warnerrichardson (Jan 26, 2014)

And I will DEFINITELY use gloves.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

If the slats are running perpendicular to the grain of whatever they're attached to, I do believe the glue will work loose over time. That's a lot of swelling and shrinking in opposing directions. I don't know this from experience… just saying what makes sense to me. I know it's not what you want, but I would use screws, countersunk and capped. No gloves required.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, what did you decide on?


----------

